# Kaplan Power Sample Exam



## Bluekayak (Mar 3, 2010)

For Kaplan power sample #3, the total reactive power is given in the solutions as sqrt(3)x[P(WB) - P(WA)]. After researching many different sources, including some old circuits II lab material, and the excellent handout recommended by Flyer, I'm still not sure why the wattmeter B power is subtracted from the wattmeter A power. This of course impacts the solution (-Q or leading pf if WB - WA / +Q or lagging pf if WA - WB). Please advise if you have any suggestions.


----------



## benbo (Mar 3, 2010)

Bluekayak said:


> For Kaplan power sample #3, the total reactive power is given in the solutions as sqrt(3)x[P(WB) - P(WA)]. After researching many different sources, including some old circuits II lab material, and the excellent handout recommended by Flyer, I'm still not sure why the wattmeter B power is subtracted from the wattmeter A power. This of course impacts the solution (-Q or leading pf if WB - WA / +Q or lagging pf if WA - WB). Please advise if you have any suggestions.


I used this sample exam for the electronics part, so I am not familiar with this problem. Bu tI recall people complaining about a lot of errors in this test. Although I found it to be valuable extra practice material.


----------



## rshankle PE (Mar 4, 2010)

benbo said:


> Bluekayak said:
> 
> 
> > For Kaplan power sample #3, the total reactive power is given in the solutions as sqrt(3)x[P(WB) - P(WA)]. After researching many different sources, including some old circuits II lab material, and the excellent handout recommended by Flyer, I'm still not sure why the wattmeter B power is subtracted from the wattmeter A power. This of course impacts the solution (-Q or leading pf if WB - WA / +Q or lagging pf if WA - WB). Please advise if you have any suggestions.
> ...



Hi,

Is this a free exam for download? I can use more example problems for electronics, especially the free type.


----------



## Bluekayak (Mar 4, 2010)

Sparrow said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > Bluekayak said:
> ...


Unfortunately, it's not free. However, I think the power sample from Kaplan was worth the cost for the extra problems. I agree with Benbo regarding some errors, although overall valuable study material.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bluekayak said:


> Unfortunately, it's not free. However, I think the power sample from Kaplan was worth the cost for the extra problems. I agree with Benbo regarding some errors, although overall valuable study material.


The Kaplan electrical power practice exam is definitely a good resource to reinforce basic concepts but I also have discovered a number of grammatical errors in addition to various computational errors.


----------

